

Romanian firm touts 1PB optical disk technology - retube
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/04/storex_1pb/

======
drKarl
Assuming that this optical disk is Write-once/Read-many technology, let's find
out how many time would be needed to read the entire disk. "Data access is
said to occur at DVD-like speed." Let's say it can read 25 Mb/s

We have 1024 * 1024 * 1024 = 1073741824 Mb

1073741824 Mb / (25 Mb/s) = 42949672,96 s

42949672,96 / (60 * 60 * 24) = 497,1 days

497,1 / 365 = 1,3 years!!!

In conclusion, that optical drive is totally useless unless its driving speed
is much higher.

